# Any news on the movie, The Hobbit?



## gifts2die4 (Jan 29, 2005)

*ANY NEWS ON THE Movie The Hobbet*

Hi was Hopeing some on in here could tell me if they know of any new about them Movie they might make of the Hobbet and if so do you know who they may cast in the role
thanks


----------



## Maggot (Jan 30, 2005)

Unfortunately i do not have any concrete evidence but there was this rumour going around in the last Tolkien forum i belonged to that Ian Mekellen was going to be Gandalf and that Elijah Wood was going to be Bilbo. Unfortunately this is not concrete evidence and trust this at your peril. I hope i've been of some help and i can't wait for the film to be released as it is almost certain it is going to be made see ya around oh yeah almost forgot just incase you don't know who's going to be the director it's Peter Jackson.


----------



## Aulë (Jan 30, 2005)

Maggot said:


> ...and that Elijah Wood was going to be Bilbo...


That will not happen.


----------



## Firawyn (Feb 11, 2005)

God i hope not! I think bilbo should be played by ion holm and no other man. 

I've heard that John Rhys Davis will play Gloin, Gimli's father. He played him in the begining of FOTR...


----------



## Hammersmith (Feb 11, 2005)

I heard a (totally unsubstantiated internet) rumour that they filmed it in secret during the filming of the other three. However, that is so unlikely that I only post notification to shoot down any further spreading of the theory.


----------



## Firawyn (Feb 12, 2005)

that would be cool!!


----------



## Hammersmith (Feb 12, 2005)

Sabeen said:


> that would be cool!!


 
Would be, but if you watch the EE versions they comment on how they only really develop Gollum during TTT, which is why the brief glimpses in FOTR are so different to the Serkis Gollum we all know and love. I would have imagined that if they _were _shooting the Hobbit, it would have been one of the first things they would have got sorted. Also, how many people would know about it? And it only takes one to spoil the surprise. Apparantly Dominic Monaghan hints at it in the ROTK EE, but I don't recall that.


----------



## Firawyn (Feb 12, 2005)

I see what your saying about developing gollum not until TTT would indicate not, but i don't think that they would have bothered working on the hobbit until they saw how FOTR would do in theater. When they saw how well it did, then they might have begun to work on the hobbit.


----------



## Forgotten Path (Feb 21, 2005)

Check out Let the Hobbit Happen !

As far as I know, New Line does not own the rights to the Hobbit, Metro-Goldwyn-Mayer does. Its all on the above site.


----------



## Jesse (Feb 23, 2005)

hmmmm.....the hobbit will become a movie, eventually.


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (Feb 23, 2005)

*Re: ANY NEWS ON THE Movie The Hobbet*



gifts2die4 said:


> Hi was Hopeing some on in here could tell me if they know of any new about them Movie they might make of the Hobbet and if so do you know who they may cast in the role
> thanks



I post all Hobbit movie news of any consequence right here.

Barley


----------



## ASLAN THE GREAT (Feb 27, 2005)

yes you can go to the hobbit web site and get updates


----------



## Firawyn (Feb 28, 2005)

you got a link for that buddy roe?


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (Mar 13, 2005)

Firawyn said:


> you got a link for that buddy roe?



All sorts of new Jacksony/Hobbity news right here!

Barley


----------



## Turin (Mar 13, 2005)

> Hi was Hopeing some on in here could tell me if they know of any new about them Movie they might make of the Hobbet and if so do you know who they may cast in the role


Still talking about the Hobbit movie eh? Personally, I don't give a **** who makes it, who plays in it, or when it comes out . I guess I'm just one of those oldies who uses correct spelling and punctuation.


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (Mar 14, 2005)

Turin said:


> Still talking about the Hobbit movie eh? Personally, I don't give a **** who makes it, who plays in it, or when it comes out . I guess I'm just one of those oldies who uses correct spelling and punctuation.



Personally, I don't give a **** (whatever four-letter word you meant) about you and your insults. Do you know why that person spells as he does? Is it perhaps a disability problem, and he's doing the best he can? Might it be because English is a second language for him? You don't know, do you? You reveal yourself to be a nasty, rude, thoughtless little **** (choose what you like), and you should think before you open your mouth. _That was his first post on this forum, and this is what he gets — YOU._

All you have done is to prove that pissy little 14-year-olds can spell. 

Gifts2die4, I apologize for our churlish little boy's grossly ill-mannered behavior. He is one of the few unfortunate exceptions to the rule here: most of us are generally gracious to strangers, and with each other, and enjoy each other's company. If you're still there: welcome to the forum! You've experienced the worst, now please stay for the best!

Barley


----------



## Turin (Mar 14, 2005)

That four letter word actually started with a 'c' and ended in 'rap'  . And you're right, I'm sorry for any rudeness that came through that post. I was having a bad day yesterday and this newbie was just the first victim I saw to take my aggression out on. I am sincerely sorry Gifts2die4.
I do, however, resent being called a "churlish little boy". And what is this about "experiencing the worst", how am I the worst of this forum? I am atleast a senior member to you and have lasted this long without getting banned.


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (May 8, 2006)

Those wishing to keep track of the progress (or lack thereof) of someone's (most likely PJ) movie version of _The Hobbit_ can do so at 

http://derhobbit-film.de/indexengl.shtml

And to Turin: You have no room to be resentful — "churlish" is defined as _rude in a mean-spirited and surly way,_ which was exactly what you were with Gifts. And being 15 makes you — while perhaps not a _little_ boy, surely a long way from adulthood, especially proven by your unthinking rudeness. You need to think ahead to the consequences of your actions. And while you might be senior to me in this forum (a meaningless distinction), you seem to be junior to many others when it comes to courtesy.

Barley


----------



## Urambo Tauro (Sep 13, 2006)

MGM!

click here


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (Sep 14, 2006)

Here's  more than you wanted to know on _The Hobbit_ as movie.

Barley


----------



## Ermundo (Sep 15, 2006)

Currently, MGM will have a partnership with New Line to develop the Hobbit. And a big question, will PJ be directing the movie? Right now, the bloke's next big fantasy's going to be  Temeriare , a trilogy that's an alternate history as well as fantasy.


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (Sep 15, 2006)

*MGM IS VISITING THE SHIRE*

09.10.06
By Devin Faraci

Contributing sources: Variety

A couple of weeks ago some rumor made the rounds about New Line releasing The Hobbit in 2007. Despite the obvious falseness of that rumor, there may still be hope for Bilbo Baggins and friends – a Variety article about nearly-dead MGM’s return to the big money tent pole business lists The Hobbit as one of their planned films in the 150-200 million dollar range, and chairman Harry Sloan is hoping Peter Jackson will come back to make it.

MGM has been a troubled studio for a long time, and for the last couple of years just fell into the distribution business. Now Sloan is trying to bring the studio back to its heyday, and he’s starting with some of the big money franchises MGM owns, including getting started on Terminator 4 (sure to please all the people who are mad that the Terminator TV show isn't about the robot war) and a sequel to The Thomas Crown Affair. It’s a big move, and it’s one that appeals to old-fashioned folks like me who miss MGM’s lion logo (nothing has made me sadder in 2006 than when MGM’s screening room here in New York City became a Dolby room and all the gold lion heads were taken off the walls).

The Hobbit would be made in partnership with New Line, and the Variety article mentions the possibility of the book being adapted in two installments. Just don’t look for it next summer.

Source

===============================

Barley


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (Nov 15, 2006)

*More from MGM On Those Two Hobbit Films* 

11/15/06

While attending the London world premiere of Casino Royale, MGM chief Harry Sloan talked a little bit about the studio's upcoming film slate, which (for the time being) includes those highly anticipated Hobbit films. Last we heard, MGM was in discussions with New Line for the rights to produce two Hobbit pics, though we weren't sure whether Peter Jackson would be involved or not. Most of you felt the same way I did -- no Jackson, no way. Well, the good news is Sloan admitted that MGM was in talks with Jackson to "make" (once again, we're not sure if that means as a director, a producer or both) two films based around the Lord of the Rings prequel.

And the bad news? Those discussions with New Line won't go anywhere until Jackson settles up a lawsuit he has with the studio over a ton of dough from the franchise that he feels he's entitled to. Drats. We hate lawsuits. However, Sloan felt confident the films would get made, and said that the first would be a direct adaptation of The Hobbit, while the second "would be drawn from footnotes and source material connecting The Hobbit with The Lord of the Rings." I'm not so sure about that second film, but the first one definitely needs to get made.

In case you're interested, Sloan talked more about The Pink Panther sequel, The Thomas Crown Affair follow-up and whether or not Rocky Balboa would continue to fight well into his 80s. Personally, I'd like to see a Rocky film that features him fighting over a game of Bingo in a retirement home. " Yo Adrian, I did it -- BINGO!"

Source

===============================

Barley


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (Nov 17, 2006)

*'Hobbit' May Not Be Quite Dead Yet*

_MGM interested in making two films based on Tolkien work_

(November 16 2006) - If it weren't for the constant re-releasing of the DVDs, it would almost seem like "The Lord of the Rings" trilogy was nothing but a distant memory.

But it isn't, and now MGM is jumping into the fray expressing in not making just one movie based on J.R.R. Tolkien's book, "The Hobbit," but two.

MGM chief Harry Sloan confirmed that his studio was concentrating on five upcoming film projects, including "The Hobbit," according to Dark Horizons. Of course, the major problem in getting such a film together isn't just whether or not director Peter Jackson would be available, but also if New Line Cinema, which currently owns the big screen rights to the book, would be willing to give those rights up.

If so, Sloan said that his studio was interested in making a pair of movies, the first based on the actual novel. The secould would come from footnotes and source material that would sort of serve as a bridge between "The Hobbit" and Tolkien's later famous novels, "The Lord of the Rings."

During the hype of "The Lord of the Rings," Jackson stated on numerous occasions that he would be interested in bringing "The Hobbit" to life, but other projects -- including 2005's "King Kong" -- got in the way. Also, New Line officials seem to be hesitant about making a movie that would not be as epic as the "Lord of the Rings" series despite being written in the same universe.
There is no word that even if MGM were to pick up the rights to the novel that Jackson would still be interested in pursuing the project.

Getting multiple theaters involved is nothing new to the "Lord of the Rings" universe. For the original trilogy, Miramax originally owned the film rights, but wanted to do the entire trilogy in a single film. Jackson, however, was committed to it being a trilogy, and was able to convince Miramax to sign over the rights to New Line, who was interested in making it three films. - Article by Michael Hinman

Source

Barley


----------



## Mike (Nov 17, 2006)

> Sloan said that his studio was interested in making a pair of movies, the first based on the actual novel. The secould would come from footnotes and source material that would sort of serve as a bridge between "The Hobbit" and Tolkien's later famous novels, "The Lord of the Rings."


 
What? Methinks I don't like this idea at all. If you're going to do the hobbit, make the hobbit. Including whatever bridging material you need within the film. Don't stick it in a second one. I do indeed look forward to some adaptation of the hobbit, but it seems they want to make it more 'epic' and thus sacrifice what the Hobbit is: a children's story. Tolkien wrote it for his children, after all. But it seems the studio doesn't want to make a children's film, and is pandering to fans of Jackson's "The Lord of the Rings" films rather than fans of Tolkien's "The Hobbit." 

I know, I know, it's not even close to production etc. etc. Nothing definate, yada yada yada. Thus I still hope they don't do this.



> Last we heard, MGM was in discussions with New Line for the rights to produce two Hobbit pics, though we weren't sure whether Peter Jackson would be involved or not. Most of you felt the same way I did -- no Jackson, no way.


 
I am of a different temperment here. I would rather some other up-and-coming director make his/her _own_ film of "The Hobbit", not in any way tied to the Jackson films. Simply, Jackson's vision of Middle-Earth is the last one we'll see on screen for a long while, and I'd like to see another interpretation flung into the mix, no matter what the result.

(This also comes from a fan of the Rankin-Bass cartoon version of "The Hobbit", which my best friends calls the best adaptation of Tolkien as of yet. So, there's sure to be many who disagree with my views.)


----------



## Celebthôl (Nov 18, 2006)

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0903624/

Nuff said.

Although there is no info on it yet, its penned in to happen. NOTHING goes up on IMDB that is rumour or that is only penciled in. They just have no set director/s or Actors etc yet. But it will be made for 2009, that I am certain of.


----------



## Ithrynluin (Nov 18, 2006)

I do agree that IMDB doesn't create those pages lightly.

But 2009? That is such a long time away!


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (Nov 19, 2006)

If ya wanta keep your head on straight, just remember: whatever happens, it ain't gonna be _Tolkien's_ Hobbit!

Barley


----------



## Ithrynluin (Nov 19, 2006)

To me, that's a no brainer, and certainly not something to be concerned with. Only Tolkien's _Hobbit_ can truly be Tolkien's _Hobbit_. What you or I know and imagine as _The Hobbit_ is not entirely Tolkien's _Hobbit_ either. Catch my drift?


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (Nov 20, 2006)

*PETER JACKSON DUMPED OFF "HOBBIT" PROJECT!*

===============================

*New Line dumpar Peter Jackson inför The Hobbit*

Av Peter Törnstrand 2006-11-20 19:07 i Kommande filmer

"Sagan om ringen"-fan-sajten TheOneRing.net har fått ett officiellt uttalande från Peter Jackson och Fran Walsh angående filmatiseringen av The Hobbit, eller Bilbo som den heter i sverige. Enligt uttalandet kommer Jackson inte att regissera filmen på grund av juridiska problem. New Line söker nu efter en ny regissör som kan ta sig an filmatiseringen av Bilbo samt ytterligare en film som ska utspela sig innan trilogin.

Nedan följer en kort bir av Peter Jacksons uttalande:

Several years ago, Mark Ordesky told us that New Line have rights to make not just The Hobbit but a second "LOTR prequel", covering the events leading up to those depicted in LOTR. Since then, we've always assumed that we would be asked to make The Hobbit and possibly this second film, back to back, as we did the original movies. We assumed that our lawsuit with the studio would come to a natural conclusion and we would then be free to discuss our ideas with the studio, get excited and jump on board. We've assumed that we would possibly get started on development and design next year, whilst filming The Lovely Bones. We even had a meeting planned with MGM executives to talk through our schedule.

However last week, Mark Ordesky called Ken and told him that New Line would no longer be requiring our services on the Hobbit and the LOTR 'prequel'. This was a courtesy call to let us know that the studio was now actively looking to hire another filmmaker for both projects.

Source

*11-19-06 Latest News *

Peter Jackson and Fran Walsh Talk THE HOBBIT Xoanon @ 10:32 pm EST

Moments ago we received this email from Peter Jackson and his crew down in New Zealand, take a look...

Dear One Ringers,

As you know, there's been a lot of speculation about The Hobbit. We are often asked about when or if this film will ever be made. We have always responded that we would be very interested in making the film - if it were offered to us to make.

You may also be aware that Wingnut Films has bought a lawsuit against New Line, which resulted from an audit we undertook on part of the income of The Fellowship of the Ring. Our attitude with the lawsuit has always been that since it's largely based on differences of opinion about certain accounting practices, we would like an independent body - whether it be a judge, a jury, or a mediator, to look at the issues and make an unbiased ruling. We are happy to accept whatever that ruling is. In our minds, it's not much more complex than that and that's exactly why film contracts include right-to-audit clauses.

However, we have always said that we do not want to discuss The Hobbit with New Line until the lawsuit over New Line's accounting practices is resolved. This is simple common sense - you cannot be in a relationship with a film studio, making a complex, expensive movie and dealing with all the pressures and responsibilities that come with the job, while an unresolved lawsuit exists.

We have also said that we do not want to tie settlement of the lawsuit to making a film of The Hobbit. In other words, we would have to agree to make The Hobbit as a condition of New Line settling our lawsuit. In our minds this is not the right reason to make a film and if a film of The Hobbit went ahead on this basis, it would be doomed. Deciding to make a movie should come from the heart - it's not a matter of business convenience. When you agree to make a film, you're taking on a massive commitment and you need to be driven by an absolute passion to want to get the story on screen. It's that passion, and passion alone, that gives the movie its imagination and heart. To us it is not a cold-blooded business decision.

A couple of months ago there was a flurry of Hobbit news in the media. MGM, who own a portion of the film rights in The Hobbit, publicly stated they wanted to make the film with us. It was a little weird at the time because nobody from New Line had ever spoken to us about making a film of The Hobbit and the media had some fun with that. Within a week or two of those stories, our Manager Ken Kamins got a call from the co-president of New Line Cinema, Michael Lynne, who in essence told Ken that the way to settle the lawsuit was to get a commitment from us to make the Hobbit, because "that's how these things are done". Michael Lynne said we would stand to make much more money if we tied the lawsuit and the movie deal together and this may well be true, but it's still the worst reason in the world to agree to make a film.

Several years ago, Mark Ordesky told us that New Line have rights to make not just The Hobbit but a second "LOTR prequel", covering the events leading up to those depicted in LOTR. Since then, we've always assumed that we would be asked to make The Hobbit and possibly this second film, back to back, as we did the original movies. We assumed that our lawsuit with the studio would come to a natural conclusion and we would then be free to discuss our ideas with the studio, get excited and jump on board. We've assumed that we would possibly get started on development and design next year, whilst filming The Lovely Bones. We even had a meeting planned with MGM executives to talk through our schedule.

However last week, Mark Ordesky called Ken and told him that New Line would no longer be requiring our services on the Hobbit and the LOTR 'prequel'. This was a courtesy call to let us know that the studio was now actively looking to hire another filmmaker for both projects.
Ordesky said that New Line has a limited time option on the film rights they have obtained from Saul Zaentz (this has never been conveyed to us before), and because we won't discuss making the movies until the lawsuit is resolved, the studio is going to have to hire another director.

Given that New Line are committed to this course of action, we felt at the very least, we owed you, the fans, a straightforward account of events as they have unfolded for us.

We have always had the greatest support from The Ringers and we are very sorry our involvement with The Hobbit has been ended in this way. Our journey into Tolkien's world started with a phone call from Ken Kamins to Harvey Weinstein in Nov 1995 and ended with a phone call from Mark Ordesky to Ken in Nov 2006. It has been a great 11 years.

This outcome is not what we anticipated or wanted, but neither do we see any positive value in bitterness and rancor. We now have no choice but to let the idea of a film of The Hobbit go and move forward with other projects.
We send our very best wishes to whomever has the privilege of making The Hobbit and look forward to seeing the film on the big screen.

Warmest regards to you all, and thanks for your incredible support over the years.

We got to go there - but not back again ...

Peter Jackson and Fran Walsh

Xoanon here, this is a big blow to the LOTR community. I feel like there has been a death in the family...there are a LOT of questions that will remain unanswered for the time being. Why couldn't New Line come to an agreement with PJ? Is there really a time option on the film rights for New Line? Who will they get to direct? Those are some massive shoes to fill if you ask me. I hope that whoever they get to direct will not try something 'new' with the look and feel of PJ's Middle-earth...and what is this LOTR 'prequel' project?

There have been rumors about The Hobbit being split into two films, will this prequel project then become the third film in another trilogy? Who knows...

I'm sure Peter and Fran aren't going to want to talk more about this, but that doesn't mean we won't be begging for a sitdown and chat! Stay tuned for more...

Update: Demosthenes here. Like yourselves, many of us here have been getting more and more excited by the news that the Hobbit, whether via one or two movies, seems to be gradually drawing closer to production. The news that Jackson and MGM studios were in close talks and that production could begin as soon as 2008 or 2009 was particularly promising.

The news of New Line's apparent veto is quite cutting. What does it mean for the viability of the production? Will anyone back two films if Jackson is not directing? Who are the alternatives anyway? Will WETA still do the FX, and will the production be based in New Zealand? And will actors such as Ian McKellen still want to come on board? A few of us are discussing these things in TheOneRing.net's IRC channel. If you to care to join us, simply drop in and join us through our java chat using your browser. Alternatively, point your favourite IRC client to our server:irc.theonering.net and join #theonering.net. Come along and vent and discuss. All we request is that you do so politely!

Source

===============================

Barley


----------



## Mike (Nov 20, 2006)

There are thus two ways this can go:

1. Another director takes up the films, and gives us his/her own unique vision.

2. The same, but instead the director turns out to be a hack imitating Jackson's LOTR and failing.

As I said before, I wanted someone else to do it, so I'm glad, to some degree.


----------



## scotsboyuk (Nov 20, 2006)

Whomever the director is, I hope he or she stays close to the book, and doesn't make any unecessary changes.


----------



## Arvedui (Nov 21, 2006)

Which is why I rejoice at the news that PJ will NOT direct "The Hobbit."
Good call!


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (Nov 21, 2006)

Arvedui said:


> Which is why I rejoice at the news that PJ will NOT direct "The Hobbit."
> Good call!



Two points: 

1. Will _anyone_ direct it at all now?
2. There's the very real chance that whomever's chosen could absolutely _ruin_ it far beyond whatever PJ might have done...

Barley


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2006)

Yah, but we're being optimistic.

(A misnomer, considering how we assume Jackson would not do a faithful adaptation. I guess you'd call it "selected optimism.")


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (Nov 22, 2006)

*Two More Tidbits*

===============================

New Line has announced it will proceed into Hobbitland without Jackson at the helm.*

New Line exec’s Mark Ordesky, who moved the Rings trilogy through the mini-major, claims they have a limited time option on the film’s rights obtained from Saul Zaentz. And since the legal dispute with Jackson is not making any headway, the studio needs to move ahead with the project, sans the director.

MGM meanwhile issued a statement from a spokesperson which said “The matter of Peter Jackson directing ‘The Hobbit’ is far from closed.”

Source

===============================

*Inside Move: It's hard to be a 'Hobbit'*
_New Line, MGM, Jackson tussle over pic_

*Who's the boss of "The Hobbit"?*

This question has been growing more heated in recent weeks as the principal parties involved in the film -- New Line, MGM and director Peter Jackson -- have been duking it out, each staking their claim as a key player in "The Hobbit" along with a prequel to "The Lord of the Rings."
Behind the jostling is the fact that while New Line owns the rights to produce the pic, MGM owns the distribution rights and Jackson is the creative force behind the franchise's staggering success.

In the most recent flurry of events, Peter Jackson and producing partner Fran Walsh posted a letter Sunday night on the "LOTR" fan site Theonering.net saying that New Line told them last week that it was going to make "The Hobbit" without their services.

The letter also reiterated in detail Jackson's stance on "The Hobbit" -- that he is not willing to have a serious conversation about directing the film until his ongoing lawsuit with New Line over what he considers improper accounting practices over "LOTR" profits is settled.

New Line's given reason for proceeding sans Jackson is that the studio's rights to the pic are about to expire, and seeing as the lawsuit with Jackson isn't moving ahead, well, the message was that New Line is.
All of this has riled MGM, which in recent weeks has been openly touting the fact that the newly revamped studio is serious about making "The Hobbit" -- with Jackson.

An MGM spokesman said that "the matter of Peter Jackson directing 'The Hobbit' films is far from closed."

Though New Line no-commented inquiries about Jackson's statement, the mini-major's move is a loud statement to both MGM and Jackson that the studio is in the driver's seat when it comes to "The Hobbit."

Jackson noted in his letter that New Line exec Mark Ordesky, who shepherded the "Rings" trilogy, explained that New Line is ditching Jackson because it has a "limited time option" on the film rights obtained from Saul Zaentz.

There are already online revolts from fans who can't fathom a "Hobbit" directed by anyone else, and Jackson makes clear in his letter that he's not budging on the issue of the lawsuit or "The Hobbit."

Source

===============================

Barley


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (Nov 22, 2006)

Another tidbit...

===============================

*MGM Says "Not So Fast" to the End of Jackson's "Hobbit"* 

Posted by Scott Weinberg on Wednesday, Nov. 22, 2006, 03:06 AM 

Scott Weinberg writes: "And the "Hobbit" arguments continue! Last we heard, Peter Jackson was divorcing himself from the project because of a legal battle with New Line. So the studio said fine, we'll get someone else to direct it. And the fans were angry. But now comes MGM to the rescue?

From Moviehole: "Yesterday, the "Lord of the Rings" director told TheOneRing.net that New Line have removed him from the project. The filmmaker’s statement also reiterated in detail his stance on "The Hobbit" -- that he is not willing to have a serious conversation about directing the film until his ongoing lawsuit with New Line over what he considers improper accounting practices over "LOTR" profits is settled.

New Line's given reason for proceeding sans Jackson is that the studio's rights to the pic are about to expire, and seeing as the lawsuit with Jackson isn't moving ahead, well, the message was that New Line is.

An MGM spokesperson tells Variety today that they're going to fight for Jackson. The spokesperson states, "The matter of Peter Jackson directing 'The Hobbit' films is far from closed."

Woohoo! Flex that copyright muscle, MGM! (For the record, New Line has the production rights for "The Hobbit" and a second LOTR prequel, yet for some convoluted reason from years back, MGM owns the distribution rights for a Hobbit flick. Fingers crossed!)"

Source

===============================

Barley


----------



## GuardianRanger (Nov 23, 2006)

I just received this in my inbox from TheOneRing.Net:



> Word from a reliable source indicates that Sam Raimi has been
> approached to
> direct THE HOBBIT. Since Peter Jackson's (Middle-)earth shattering news
> that
> ...


----------



## Aldanil (Nov 24, 2006)

*Pray That Eru Stops Him Before We're Struck Again*

My heart almost dares to hope that the long-threatened
Return of Jackson to Middle-earth might in fact be averted -- 
may Iluvatar preserve us from another dose of the Kiwi Kaiser's 
unsubtle, orc-choked, ham-handed, tone-deaf "adaptation"!


Have you seen King Kong?

Did you enjoy the extra thirty-nine minutes?


Given the fatuous hack-job wrought upon poor "let's all guffaw at" Gimli,
one shudders even to contemplate the fate awaiting Thorin Oakenshield!


And any purported "fan" of Tolkien who can't imagine
_The Hobbit_ being directed by someone *other* than PJ 
*really* needs to get out to the movies more often. . .


----------



## Eledhwen (Nov 24, 2006)

GuardianRanger said:


> I just received this in my inbox from TheOneRing.Net:
> 
> 
> > Word from a reliable source indicates that Sam Raimi has been
> ...



The Mirkwood scenes should be good then!

This from another site, which says:


> The production studio of ‘The Lord of the Rings’ films has told director Peter Jackson that he is not wanted for their forthcoming movie version of ‘The Hobbit‘.
> The news follows a dispute between Jackson’s Wingnut Films and New Line studios over the accounting on the popular trilogy, leading to an ongoing legal battle between the two parties that have yet to be resolved.
> 
> Jackson, said he, and his production company, New Zealand’s Wingnut Films, have refused to discuss a Hobbit movie because they are currently embroiled in a lawsuit with New Line over 2001’s The Lord of the Rings: The Fellowship of the Ring.
> ...


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (Nov 24, 2006)

*A Cornucopia of News About the Hobbit Flap*

*All this Hobbit-bickering makes Gandalf sad. (New Line/MGM)*
Dose.ca - Toronto,Ontario,Canada
... developments, but being an optimist, I am hoping that New Line, MGM and Wingnut can settle outstanding problems so that the long expected Hobbit is filmed ...

Full Story

*Fans fume as Jackson dropped*
The Sun - London,UK
... optimist I am hoping that New Line, MGM and Wingnut (Jackson's production company) can settle outstanding problems so that the long expected Hobbit is filmed ...

Full story

*Peter Jackson Thrown Off The Hobbit!*
Cinema Blend - USA
... If MGM manages to pry them away from New Line, is there ... t sound very hopeful: “We now have no choice but to let the idea of a film of The Hobbit go and ...

Full story

*NEW LINE THROWS PETER JACKSON INTO MOUNT DOOM*
Cinematic Happenings Under Development - New York,NY,USA
... MGM, who own a portion of the film rights in The ... little weird at the time because nobody from New Line had ever ... to us about making a film of The Hobbit and the ...

Full story

*Peter Jackson Unwanted For ‘The Hobbit’*
Playfuls.com - Targu Mures,Romania
... We even had a meeting planned with MGM executives to ... Ordesky called Ken and told him that New Line would no ... be requiring our services on The Hobbit and the ...

Full story

*Peter Jackson Will Not Be Making The Hobbit
Slashdot - USA*
pawnder writes, "According to two sources, MGM and New Line are partnering to produce 'The Hobbit' as part of MGM's new plans to create blockbuster movies again ...

Full story

*Jackson and Walsh Off The Hobbit
CanMag - Brea,CA,USA*
To make things more complicated, Jackson was playing middle-man between MGM and New Line Cinema in order to get JRR Tolkien's first book, The Hobbit, up on the ... 

Full story

*Alert: Possible Geek Riots Projected as Peter Jackson Off The...
Dose.ca - Toronto,Ontario,Canada*
... Variety reported on Nov. 15 that New Line, in conjunction with MGM, were looking to produce The Hobbit and also a second prequel to the Lord of the Rings. ...

Full story

===============================

@Eledhwin: I wouldn't be surprised if Raimi does a better job than PJ. He certainly knows his computer animation, and I have a feeling he'd have more integrity to Tolkien...just my feeling.

Barley


----------



## Mike (Nov 24, 2006)

I actually think Sam Raimi is actually a good choice. I'd definately watch the film if he directed (though I'd probably watch a movie of "the Hobbit" no matter who directed...) Here's to hoping!


----------



## Eledhwen (Nov 25, 2006)

Greetings Barley; and thanks for all those excellent links. You _have_ been doing your homework!

I don't know much about Sam Raimi, but I have seen the Spiderman films. I thought he did a good job of converting the comic-book character to screen (yes, I read those too), removing the worst of the corny bits. This augurs well for converting The Hobbit - a child-focused book - into a film that adults can get excited about.

As for whether Ian McKellen is replaceable; I would point out that Michael Gambon has filled Richard Harris' shoes as Dumbledore (a Gandalf/Merlin character if ever there was one) in the Harry Potter series admirably. Also, I'd be surprised if McKellen turned the part down just because Peter Jackson isn't directing it. Jackson hasn't directed lots of films McKellen has been in, and this sort of politics goes on in cinema-land all the time (there have been, I think, three Harry Potter directors, though as far as I know, it has all been amicable there!).


----------



## GuardianRanger (Nov 25, 2006)

Some more news:
Here's the link.

And because it is short, I'll paste the story in, though there is more at the site:



> ZAENTZ RINGS IN JACKSON FOR PREQUELS
> Friday, November 24 2006
> As Lord of the Rings fans mounted a protest following word that New Line had dropped Peter Jackson from consideration as director of The Hobbit and another Lord of the Rings prequel, producer Saul Zaentz has given assurances that Jackson will indeed direct the two films. A German website, Elbenwald.de, posted an interview with Zaentz, who acquired the rights to the works of the late Rings writer, J.R.R. Tolkien, in 1976 (the Saul Zaentz Company owns Tolkien Enterprises), in which Zaentz says, "It will definitely be shot by Peter Jackson. ... Next year The Hobbit rights will fall back to my company. I suppose that Peter will wait because he knows that he will make the best deal with us. And he is fed up with the studios: to get his profit share on the Rings trilogy he had to sue New Line. With us, in contrast, he knows that he will be paid fairly and artistically supported without reservation."



Enjoy.


----------



## cozbyrt (Nov 25, 2006)

Saul Zaentz says Jackson will definitely direct "The Hobbit" according to this website:

http://derhobbit-film.de/indexengl.shtml

scroll down to 11-17-06.


----------



## Mike (Nov 25, 2006)

Looks like nobody agrees about anything anymore. I still hope Peter Jackson won't direct (read reasons in previous posts), but we're not going to know who ends up doing it until the production begins.


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (Nov 25, 2006)

Eledhwen said:


> Greetings Barley; and thanks for all those excellent links. You _have_ been doing your homework!
> 
> I don't know much about Sam Raimi, but I have seen the Spiderman films. I thought he did a good job of converting the comic-book character to screen (yes, I read those too), removing the worst of the corny bits. This augurs well for converting The Hobbit - a child-focused book - into a film that adults can get excited about.
> 
> As for whether Ian McKellen is replaceable; I would point out that Michael Gambon has filled Richard Harris' shoes as Dumbledore (a Gandalf/Merlin character if ever there was one) in the Harry Potter series admirably. Also, I'd be surprised if McKellen turned the part down just because Peter Jackson isn't directing it.



I too enjoyed the Spidey films, and was surprised I did. But having watched them once or twice, they're not anything I'd make a big effort to see again.

As for Gambon, we have a difference of opinion — after Harris, I thought he was just AWFUL! Even _*I*_ could have done the part with more _panache!_ McKellen would have been such a great choice; I hope they have the sense to bring him back as Gandalf again. If they don't, I think there really will be a geek riot!

And PJ — he must have been _incredibly_ naive to think that once the lawsuit was settled they'd all just go on as pals, sing _Kumbaya,_ and get into _The Hobbit._ That ain't the way things work, not where *m-o-n-e-y* is concerned.

Barley


----------



## Eledhwen (Nov 26, 2006)

cozbyrt said:


> Saul Zaentz says Jackson will definitely direct "The Hobbit" ....


The Thot Plickens!


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (Nov 26, 2006)

Amplifying on Eledhwen's cryptic post above:

===============================

*Saul Zaentz On The Hobbit*

Demosthenes @ 2:12 am EST

Saul Zaentz, the owner of Tolkien Enterprises, and ultimate holder of the film rights to The Hobbit and Lord of the Rings was very recently interviewed about the Hobbit and Peter Jackson's involvement.

The interview has since been posted on the German Rings site _Elbenwald._ ...below is a translation of his comments. The translation comes from Jurgen at TheHobbit-Movie.com.

Q: What is with the long anticipated Hobbit-adaptation?

A: It will definitely be shot by Peter Jackson. The question is only when. He wants to shoot another movie first. Next year the Hobbit-rights will fall back to my company. I suppose that Peter will wait because he knows that he will make the best deal with us. And he is fed up with the studios: to get his profit share on the rings trilogy he had to sue New Line. With us in contrast he knows that he will be paid fairly and artistically supported without reservation.

Source

===============================

Barley

PS: What a shame there's so little activity on this thread. Time was when almost everyone in TTF would be jumping up and down about this topic. TTF just ain't the same...


----------



## Mike (Nov 26, 2006)

> With us in contrast he knows that he will be paid fairly and artistically supported without reservation.


 
This from the same guy who still hasn't payed Peter S. Beagle the money owed for writing the screenplay to the 1978 "Lord of the Rings" film:

http://www.conlanpress.com/youcanhelp/


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (Nov 26, 2006)

Mike said:


> This from the same guy who still hasn't payed Peter S. Beagle the money owed for writing the screenplay to the 1978 "Lord of the Rings" film:
> 
> http://www.conlanpress.com/youcanhelp/



Wow! That's some article! BUT — I'm just a tad suspicious of it in that it seems to be the only such article around. Is no one else saying this, or is it just Conlan press, whoever that is? I'm going to see what I can find out — if anything — about how Saul Zaentz deals with people, and what his reputation is. If I find anything corroborative, I'll post it.

EDIT: Well, there seems to be a whole cartload about this situation, which anyone interested can click on here. It's way too much for me to delve into...

Barley


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (Nov 28, 2006)

*More on The Hobbit Brouhaha*

*The Big Screen Bulletin 11.27.06: The Post Thanksgiving, No Money ...*

411mania.com - Sugar Land,TX,USA
... I have just read however that MGM has the distribution rights to a Hobbit flick even though New Line has the production rights. ...Full story

*Jackson Could Be In For Hobbit, But New Line Out Producer Saul ...*

SyFyPortal - St. Petersburg,FL,USA
... t go into production before 2007's deadline, New Line and MGM have been working to put together both a feature based on Tolkien's novel "The Hobbit" as well as ...

Full story

See all stories on this topic


*Ian McKellen Weighs In On 'Hobbit' Controversy*

SyFyPortal - St. Petersburg,FL,USA
... and writer Fran Walsh are going to return to the Lord of the Rings universe to create "The Hobbit" and an LOTR prequel for MGM/New Line, Gandalf himself -- Ian ...

Full story


*Raimi Invited to Direct The Hobbit?*

CanMag - Brea,CA,USA

After MGM announced their plans to go forward with the ... Walsh both made an announcement that New Line was looking elsewhere for a person to direct The Hobbit. ...

Full story

===============================

Barley


----------



## Eledhwen (Dec 1, 2006)

I couldn't help but smile when I read in 411mania.com (thanks Barley!) that other directors might be wary because of 'nerds' comparing their work to Jackson's.

If that's the case, and they read some of the stuff on this forum, they wouldn't touch it with a ten foot bargepole!


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (Dec 2, 2006)

*More Hobbit Hoo Ha*

*Hobbit film rights owner prefers Jackson as director*
?Stuff.co.nz - Wellington,New Zealand?... But another studio, MGM, separately owns the distribution rights to The Hobbit, and has said it expected to partner with New Line in financing The Hobbit. ...
http://www.stuff.co.nz/stuff/0,2106,3883414a1860,00.html

*Fans, Hollywood honchos decry Peter Jackson's ouster from 'The ...*
?Earthtimes.org - USA?... production company Wingnut Films, has sued New Line over the ... But MGM, which has acquired the distribution rights for ... who owns the screen rights to The Hobbit. ...
http://www.earthtimes.org/articles/show/10953.html

*The Daily Peter Jackson Hobbit Update*
/FILM - Natick,MA,USA?... MGM: "We expect to partner with New Line in financing ‘The Hobbit. We support Peter Jackson as a filmmaker, and believe that when ...
http://www.slashfilm.com/article.php/20061129hobbitnews

*JACKSON KICKED OFF THE HOBBIT IN FIT OF PIQUE, SAYS REPORT*
Contactmusic.com - Burley in Wharfdale,Ilkley,UK?... be involved in the production of The Hobbit and another ... Jackson and New Line are locked in a legal dispute ... of pique." Meanwhile, a spokesman for MGM which owns ...
http://www.contactmusic.com/news.ns...he hobbit in fit of pique says report_1014954

* More On The Peter Jackson/Hobbit Controversy*
411mania.com - Sugar Land,TX,USA?... "We expect to partner with New Line in financing The Hobbit. ... So basically MGM and Zaentz want Peter Jackson to do the film, but Jackson and New Line remain ...
http://www.411mania.com/movies/news/48101/[Movies]-More-On-The-Peter-Jackson-Hobbit-Controversy.htm

*Let Jackson get on with `The Hobbit'*
Toronto Star - Ontario, Canada?... If New Line won't accede to Jackson's condition, then its parent companies, MGM and Time ... There's not much character overlap between The Hobbit and The ...
http://www.thestar.com/NASApp/cs/Co...le&cid=1164927010525&call_pageid=970599119419
http://news.google.com/news?ie=utf8&oe=utf8&persist=1&hl=en&client=google&ncl=1111361167

*'Hobbit' lifeline for Jackson?*
iAfrica.com - Cape Town,South Africa?... MGM, which owns distribution rights to 'The Hobbit', has also come out to Jackson's defence. "We expect to partner with New Line in financing 'The Hobbit'," a ...
http://entertainment.iafrica.com/news/484784.htm
===============================

Barley


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (Dec 3, 2006)

*Hobbity Hey Hobbity Hoo Hobbity Hoy*

*The hobbits weep*
International Herald Tribune - France... the dispute, they want nothing to do with "The Hobbit.". ... If New Line won't accede to Jackson's condition, then its parent companies, MGM and Time Warner ...
http://www.iht.com/articles/2006/11/30/opinion/edhobbit.php

*'Happy' penguins outdance digital humans*
Deseret News - Salt Lake City,UT,USA... Still, the studios involved — New Line and MGM — have reason to be in a rush to get the long-rumored "Hobbit" project underway. ...
http://deseretnews.com/dn/view/0,1249,650211639,00.html

*All the "Hobbit" News, Recapped*
Rotten Tomatoes - Brisbane,CA,USA... of "The Hobbit." And then MGM and producer ... the NYT: " he contretemps over “The Hobbit,” those involved ... February 2005 Mr. Jackson sued New Line, saying he ...
http://www.rottentomatoes.com/news/comments/?entryid=383291

*Web becomes Middle-earth in 'Hobbit' spat*
Arizona Republic - Phoenix,AZ,USA... "We expect to partner with New Line in financing The Hobbit," a spokesman for MGM said. "We support Peter Jackson as a filmmaker ...
http://www.azcentral.com/arizonarepublic/preview/articles/1201hobbit1201.html

*Hobbit Drama Continues*
IGN - Brisbane,CA,USA... Meanwhile, a spokesperson for MGM told the Times, "We expect to partner with New Line in financing The Hobbit. We support Peter ...
http://movies.ign.com/articles/748/748242p1.html

*Real reason behind Peter Jackson's 'Hobbit' axe revealed*
DailyIndia.com - Jacksonville,FL,USA... Meanwhile, a spokesman for MGM which owns the distribution ... to Lord of the Rings and The Hobbit since 1976 ... rights for a limited time to New Line Cinema, backed ...
http://www.dailyindia.com/show/87639.php/Real-reason-behind-Peter-Jacksons-Hobbit-axe-revealed

===============================

Barley


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (Dec 9, 2006)

*Hell on Middle-earth*

Entertainment Weekly - USA
... (MGM still owns the distribution rights to The Hobbit.) In 1997, Zaentz sold those rights to Miramax, which passed the property on to current owner New Line a ...
http://www.ew.com/ew/report/0,6115,1567078_1_0_,00.html

Barley


----------



## GuardianRanger (Dec 9, 2006)

I got this note from the editors of the TheOneRing.Net:



> There have been a slew of rumors going around that the online
> petitions,
> actor talkback, and fan protests have prompted New Line/MGM to rethink
> their
> ...



http://www.theonering.net/perl/newsview/1/1165432348


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (Dec 9, 2006)

GuardianRanger said:


> I got this note from the editors of the TheOneRing.Net:
> http://www.theonering.net/perl/newsview/1/1165432348



Thanks for the input, GR! 

Jeeze, this place is like a frikkin' mausoleum! _"I walk the cold windy hallways of the deserted castle, my footsteps echoing away into the menacing watching darkness..."_

Barley


----------



## GuardianRanger (Dec 13, 2006)

Here's yet another piece I found, this one is from Ain't It Cool News:

Tolkien's Grandson Weighs in on PJ and the Hobbit

There's a ton of comments on the bottom of the page. There's also a link to a MySpace page (which I have not visited.)

Take it for what it's worth.


----------



## Mike (Dec 13, 2006)

> *Before Peter made Lord Of The Rings, all i knew of his work is that he made films that i really enjoyed. That all changed a few years ago. He's now not just a filmmaker, he is someone that i trust and respect.*
> *Before the films were made i held massive reservations and fears that JRRT and LOTR would be used as merely a tool in producing revenue and ultimately a substandard film. But it's different now, and it's different because of Peter.*
> *3 weeks ago those feelings returned. Without him, and without question, The Hobbit will become what i feared LOTR was to become.*
> *To find a new director after the time and dedication Peter and all his people put in would not just be wrong, it would also be a bad decision.*
> ...


 
I don't see how Royd Tolkien could influence the decision in any way. It's his opinion, but it seems to be paraded as if he were the end authority--which it definately isn't. He has just as much weight in the matter as we, on this forum, do. 

However,



> He told me that his grandfather wasn't too keen on letting the rights go to LOTR, but that the entire family was so impressed with Jackson's translation of his great-grandfather's world.


 
Except Christopher Tolkien, of course, and have we heard anything from priscilla Tolkien as of yet? (She tended to comment on every adaptation--the 1978 film, even the play--but I wish someone could dig out a quote about Jackson's film.)

Great news from TORN though. Seems my dreams may yet be fulfilled...


----------



## Firawyn (Dec 14, 2006)

How old is this kid? Fourteen? His grammer could use some work, esp. considering his liniage....

Are we sure it's authentic?


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (Dec 20, 2006)

Firawyn said:


> How old is this kid? Fourteen? His grammer could use some work, esp. considering his liniage....
> 
> Are we sure it's authentic?



His grammar and your spelling ***ducking and running***  

Barley


----------



## Firawyn (Dec 20, 2006)

*sigh* I _know_ Barley...I cannot spell to save my life...

Point taken, though. What are your thoughts on the matter (the movie, not our grammer and spelling!)

Fir-


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (Dec 20, 2006)

Firawyn said:


> *sigh* I _know_ Barley...I cannot spell to save my life...
> 
> Point taken, though. What are your thoughts on the matter (the movie, not our grammer and spelling!)
> 
> Fir-



Jackson should do it.


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (Jan 11, 2007)

*ROBERT SHAYE BANS PETER JACKSON FROM NEW LINE CINEMA FOR LIFE!*

Throwing a monumental hissy fit — well, read this! you won't believe it!

And if you can't believe it, then you can go on to this!

I am beyond words...

But if _you_ are not beyond words, you can write to Shaye and tell him what you think right here:

Time Warner Inc.
One Time Warner Center
New York, NY10019-8016
212.484.8000

Or if you're _really_ micturated off, you can call New Line directly at 212-649-4900 ... I did! (I found words at the last second...)

Barley


----------



## Flame of Udûn (Jan 15, 2007)

Sean Bean has said he will be willing to reprise his rôle in _The Hobbit_, even though it was thirty-seven years until Boromir's birth at the time of the Quest of Erebor.


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (Jan 15, 2007)

Flame of Udûn said:


> Sean Bean has said he will be willing to reprise his rôle in _The Hobbit_, even though it was thirty-seven years until Boromir's birth at the time of the Quest of Erebor.



That will be quite a feat! (I wonder if there'll be helicopters involved — rather than fly in helicopters he'd walk in full costume for two hours to the shooting site [Meduseld] and two hours back!)

Barley


----------



## Eledhwen (Jan 16, 2007)

I'm a bit worried about this, in the second link Barley provided:


> from *Dateline Hollywood*... “Michael is one of the most successful and acclaimed filmmakers working today and I’m confident he can retain the spirit of the ‘Rings’ trilogy while adding much needed sexual and action elements,” Shaye told Dateline Hollywood.


It's a spoof site, right?


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (Jan 16, 2007)

Eledhwen said:


> I'm a bit worried about this, in the second link Barley provided: It's a spoof site, right?



Right. I guess you read it before I had a chance to take it off — boy was I red-faced! Greenwood sent me an email to clue me. I guess I should have suspected something, but I didn't see it: the article about Osama Bin Laden weighing in on the Trump/O'Donnell feud...

Barley


----------



## Greenwood (Jan 16, 2007)

Barliman Butterbur said:


> Right. I guess you read it before I had a chance to take it off — boy was I red-faced! Greenwood sent me an email to clue me. I guess I should have suspected something, but I didn't see it: the article about Osama Bin Laden weighing in on the Trump/O'Donnell feud...
> 
> Barley



I tried to spare you your red-face, but I guess nothing escapes the sharp-eyed, and quick, Eledhwen.


----------



## Eledhwen (Jan 17, 2007)

Greenwood said:


> I guess nothing escapes the sharp-eyed, and quick, Eledhwen.


Would you mind telling my kids that?

Here's an article from a Sci Fi channel website quoting an interview with Shaye on the subject. I wonder how it will all end? Will the man who killed the goose that lays the golden egg get the chop himself, we wonders? MGM's comment near the end of the article speaks volumes.


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (Jan 17, 2007)

Eledhwen said:


> Would you mind telling my kids that?
> 
> Here's an article from a Sci Fi channel website quoting an interview with Shaye on the subject. I wonder how it will all end? Will the man who killed the goose that lays the golden egg get the chop himself, we wonders? MGM's comment near the end of the article speaks volumes.



Robert Shaye is a big...

Barley


----------



## baragund (Jan 19, 2007)

I wonder if Guillermo Del Torro, the guy who did Pan's Labyrinth would be into doing The Hobbit? _That_ would be interesting!


----------



## Eledhwen (Jan 19, 2007)

baragund said:


> I wonder if Guillermo Del Torro, the guy who did Pan's Labyrinth would be into doing The Hobbit? _That_ would be interesting!


In Westron, subtitled in English?



Barliman Butterbur said:


> Robert Shaye is a big...


I suspect that he thinks he's more important than he really is. Would New Line really turn their noses up at this gold mine of a film, for the sake of a disputed quarter of a million?


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (Jan 19, 2007)

Eledhwen said:


> I suspect that he thinks he's more important than he really is. Would New Line really turn their noses up at this gold mine of a film, for the sake of a disputed quarter of a million?



He's a co-CEO, as I understand it, and can throw plenty of weight around. Hopefully there are people around him who can and will whisper common sense into his ear. On the other hand, if New Line has indeed been cooking the books...

Barley


----------



## Uminya (Jan 19, 2007)

I'd prefer another director's style to PJ's brand of intensity. The fairy-tale nature of the Hobbit isn't at all like the epic Lord of the Rings, and calls for a different approach. PJ would no doubt put a "gritty" edge on the movie, and that's not what it needs to be told in its own right. If all they want to do is make a prequel for the LOTR line, then fine, but the Hobbit itself, as a book, does not have the same atmosphere of LOTR. Anybody knows that.

Directors have styles, and that's why a different director would be best for a different book's adaptation. Harry Potter changed directors and is still successful as a movie franchise (and I liked it better when it changed directors, anyhow), so the Tolkien franchise could do the same.


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (Jan 19, 2007)

Ciryaher said:


> I'd prefer another director's style to PJ's brand of intensity.



Whom do you think would be good?

Barley


----------



## Uminya (Jan 19, 2007)

I've been thinking on it for some time. When I come up with an idea, I'll say so 

And no, not Quentin Tarantino


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (Jan 20, 2007)

Ciryaher said:


> I've been thinking on it for some time. When I come up with an idea, I'll say so
> 
> And no, not Quentin Tarantino



And Sam Peckinpah is safely dead...

Barley


----------



## Ermundo (Feb 11, 2007)

Speaking of directors, I've heard from sources who heard from other sources that the director of Spider-man is considering directing the movie.


----------



## Meselyn (Apr 8, 2007)

So they are going to do it, but due to lawsuit issues. Peter won't be directing it?


----------



## Eledhwen (Apr 10, 2007)

I'm useless at director names, let alone their qualities; but I will say this...

On the visuals, the PJ films were without peer, and rightly won costume and cinematography awards. However, I would like someone less enamoured of the macabre to direct The Hobbit. Valuable story time was wasted showing underwater ghouls and underground mountains of skulls, etc, that Tolkien never envisaged. Lothlorien looked more like Mirkwood it was so gloomy. Tolkien always resented the connotation of his storywork with darkness. Hopefully the Hobbit film will have a director who confines the darkness to the innards of the Misty Mountains, Mirkwood and the tunnel behind the Hidden Door.


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (Apr 11, 2007)

Well, what are the facts? Who _is_ going to direct it?

Barley


----------



## David Pence (Apr 17, 2007)

From UPI

Sam Raimi considers directing 'The Hobbit'

LOS ANGELES, Jan. 28 (UPI) -- "Spider-Man" director Sam Raimi is reportedly interested in directing a film version of "The Hobbit," the Los Angeles Times said Sunday.

The prequel to J.R.R. Tolkien's, "The Lord of the Rings," has been on the rocks since director Peter Jackson, who also co-wrote the trilogy, has been beefing with New Line head honcho Bob Shaye, the Times noted.

Jackson is suing New Line over money he feels he is owed from the trilogy, which took in more than $3 billion at the box office and another $1 billion on DVD.

Shaye has been quoted saying Jackson "will never make any movie with New Line Cinema again while I'm still working at the company."

New Line is considering splitting "The Hobbit" into two films in order to adequately tell the tale of Bilbo Baggins discovering the magical ring featured in "Lord of the Rings."

But, while Raimi might want to shoot the film, New Line said it has no deals or even had a meeting with the director,

Copyright 2007 by United Press International. All Rights Reserved.​


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (Apr 17, 2007)

The UPI article is from January. I posted a fresher article dated April 16 in another thread, but all it says is that no one knows anything more than they did in January. Actually, Raimi is so tied into the Spiderman series that it would be very disruptive to it should he decide to stop in the middle to do The Hobbit. So I'd say that there is some sort of chance that he will _not_ do it, because of the detrimental financial consequences attending such a disruption.

Barley


----------



## Ithrynluin (Apr 18, 2007)

Oh, I can just see it now - while fighting his way through Mirkwood, Bilbo gets bitten by a nasty spider variety and develops some uncanny abilities which will help him to t_h_read his path more easily.


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (Apr 18, 2007)

Ithrynluin said:


> Oh, I can just see it now - while fighting his way through Mirkwood, Bilbo gets bitten by a nasty spider variety and develops some uncanny abilities which will help him to t_h_read his path more easily.



I was thinking along the lines of his having an affair with one of the lady Wood Elves while being invisible in the dungeons...

Barley


----------

